# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Design and Printing-UAE-Abu Dhabi-  @cad_cam_cnc

## Hussam Fraij

HI, 
I am 3d designer based in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, 

here is my Instagram account

https://www.instagram.com/cad_cam_cnc/?hl=en

here is my son youtube channel where he did unboxing or 3d printer and laser engraver you might like

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC71..._as=subscriber

I can work for your design as I am Autodesk inventor certificate associate and I can print it using 3dprinter and scan using scanning and engrave. 

I am also interested to work in Europe, Australia, Canada, and the United state 
here is my linkedin account 

https://www.linkedin.com/in/hussam-fraij-6968877b/


Everyone is welcome

----------

